# So much more than a "laminate trimmer on steriods".



## GuyK

Great review. I have been looking at this for the farm shop, this video seals the deal. thanks


----------



## Gord

Hello Guy,

Let me know if you have any questions, I'll help you out the best I can.

All the best
Gord


----------



## GuyK

Thank you Gord, when I get it I will let you know. Also will let you know my thoughts on it. Everything I have read and seen so far, it looks like a winner to me.


----------



## sandhill

Good review Gord. I have a ridgid R2401 which I thought was very nice but I like the bells and whistles Dewalt put on this one. Got to have it. Thanks


----------



## boboswin

Gord is it available in Canada? 
Last time I checked it was not going to be imported here.
Buying it would complicate a warranty.
I was kind of bummed out with Dewalt for this decision.

I guess with the shrinking economy in the US the Canadian dollar is looking pretty pretty pretty good to them now.


----------



## Gord

Hi Bob,

Yes, it's available in Canada.

I just checked the DeWalt site and they list a bunch of stores in my neck of the woods that carry them.
Try checking *here.*

All the best
Gord


----------



## boboswin

Thanks Gord. I tried that before I POSTED AND ONLY GOT A NUMBER OF US VENDORS.
They generally try to ship UPS and that entails addtional Brokerage and shipping costs.
The warrantee is toast if you have a problem.
There is no way I will pay a premium to deal with Dewalt. 
*I want the same deal as all their other customers*.
Somehow, they just don't get it.


----------



## roman

cool, but I needed sun glasses to keep the reflection from yer head, outta my eyes.

Great review


----------



## cranbrook2

I,m impressed ! Now i want one ! 
Gord do you know the price range for this router roughly ?


----------



## bigike

great review!


----------



## thiel

Great review. I have this router and I agree that it's super. So versatile and easy to use. A really nice size in your hands, with enough oomph to do quite a lot. I'd even recommend it as a "first router" for people just starting out… .


----------



## Gord

Hi All,

Thanks for your kind words, glad you liked the review.
As far as my shiny head is concerned…................... I don't like wearing hats so I suppose I could rub my head with sawdust to keep the reflection down.   

Street price of this kit is around $200.00 Canadian and as for availability, I'll check into that.
And theil you're absolutely right, it would make a great "first router".

All the best
Gord


----------



## sbryan55

Gord, this a a well produced video (as always I might add) that covered the router pretty well. I have been considering getting a laminate trimmer and have always been a DeWalt fan. This one looks like a tool that I might have to add to my tool collection.


----------



## Yupa4242

Thank you for the review It helped me feel a tad better about my recent router order of the DW618PK Kit I ordered 2 weeks back. I would like to hope the 618 has many if not all the same features. I however am disgusted to find out all orderers for the 618 have been backorderd until late June. None of the big box stores or lumberyard stock these kits except around Christmas. I originally saw my 618 in Fine Woodworkings Tool 2010 Guide and was convienced the DeWalt product is a solid product as I already own some cordless units that like you said resist breaks from the impact plastic housings.


----------



## Tedstor

Gord, 
Thanks for taking the time to write a great review. I put a lot of stock into this type of info before spending my hard earned money. 
Questions: Would you say this type of router completely takes the place of a laminate trimmer (and posseses the ability to do a whole lot more)? I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on a laminate trimmer, but might hold out for a compact router instead. Any reason to have both?? 
I already have a fixed and plunge router. In your opinion, would I be better off supplementing them with a $90 laminate trimmer? Or is the Dewalt revolutionary enough to warrant the extra $100? I'm definitely tempted to buy the compact router after this review. 
Sorry if these questions were answered in the video. I have no speakers. LOL


----------



## boboswin

I punched in my Postal code on the Dewalt website in various ways to bring up a Canadian vendor and no luck.
That means no service in Canada too. 
So Gord, unless you are living in Detroit or Buffalo you wont have any dealers in your neck of the woods either.
It seems the dealers up here are loaded up wth the older 1-3/4 hp kits. 
They also have a $30.00 mail in rebate for the router (*not availlable outside the U.S.)*Is Dewalt using Canada to dump it's old inventory???
Just askin?


----------



## Geedubs

Excellent review…including video. Thanks for investing the time and energy to do this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Gord

Hi Bob,

Here is what I got when I punched in my old Toronto postal code.
I got much the same when I punched in my current Newmarket postal code.
I'll place a call tomorrow and see what I can find out and I'll follow up with you.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Gord

*Questions: Would you say this type of router completely takes the place of a laminate trimmer (and posseses the ability to do a whole lot more)? I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on a laminate trimmer, but might hold out for a compact router instead. Any reason to have both?? 
I already have a fixed and plunge router. In your opinion, would I be better off supplementing them with a $90 laminate trimmer? Or is the Dewalt revolutionary enough to warrant the extra $100? I'm definitely tempted to buy the compact router after this review. *

Hello Tedstor,

Purchasing tools is a very personal thing, it's dependent largely upon what type of work you currently do and what you may expect to do in the future. At least that's how I've always looked at it.

If I was using a laminate trimmer all day, I'd look for a smaller body laminate trimmer and one that was somewhat lighter, user fatigue is always a consideration when working with tools for extended periods. So in this scenario I would say, no it doesn't completely take the place of a laminate trimmer.

For occasional laminate trimming use it's ideal, it's not too heavy and its well balance for use as a laminate trimmer. It does do so much more as a combo kit though. Using it as a light duty router, it's great for inlay work, cutting '1/4" mortises, edge work and a whole lot more. As a combo kit, you get the versatility of a laminate trimmer and a plunge router…......................does it do everything, no, but as a light duty router, it really shines.

I see no reason to have both, a dedicated laminate trimmer and this combo kit. For the average woodworker this kit would suffice if you didn't have a laminate trimmer.

Good luck with what you decide to do and remember, only you know what's best for you, for today and for tomorrow.

All the best
Gord


----------



## boboswin

Gord, I think what's happening is they are telling you where their Dewalt dealers are located in Canada, not the availbility of the new DW611Pk.
I tried to get this tool before X-mas and was told by Dewalt's reps here that they were not going to carry it in Canada. Could be a problem with CSA but I was given to understand that the free trade deal gave them reciprocity with U/L standards.
I may just wait for Trend or Triton to come up with something.


----------



## Gord

Hi Bob,

You bring up a good point.

If all they are doing is telling us where their dealers are located and the dealers don't have stock, that's not a good way of doing business. I'll see what I can find out in the next couple of days and then I'll get back to you and the rest here.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Tedstor

Thanks for the follow up Gord. It sounds like I'm out of the laminate trimmer market. Compact router sounds like a better move for me. I just did an "on paper" Amazon comparison between the Dewalt and PC models. Dewalt is about $15 more expensive at $180. BUT- the Dewalt has LEDs, which my current router has and is a feature I adore. Dewalts optional edge guide looks light years better than the PCs, with a vac port and micro adjuster. 
One thing I hate about this model is the sub base on the fixed base. Why won't the router market just concede the fact that 1 3/16 is the standard bushing size? I mean, Dewalt designed this tool, in part, for template work. Why make the fixed base with an odd sized subbase?? Maybe there is a functional reason I am overlooking (I'll admit to being relatively ignorant when it comes to such details).
Otherwise its looks like a really good tool at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Maddhatter

Gord, thanks for the review, I picked this router up a couple of weeks ago and have been using it with my PC 4516 dovetail jig. what a great tool for making the smaller dovetails. it is light and easy to handle. I just love it and it is a great addition to my shop.

thanks for taking the time to do the review. trimmers are out and compact routers are in.


----------



## Dusty56

Now this is a perfect review !! Thank you very much : )


----------



## Tedstor

FYI- Dewalt is currently offering a $30 rebate on this model (good until July 2011):

http://woodworker.com/PROMO/Q2ICRouterMIR.pdf


----------



## TheDane

Gord-Terrific review!

This is my new favorite tool. I have had it for about 3 months now, and this thing is a wolf in sheep's clothing. It is light, and easy to handle, but can tackle most of the jobs my PC690's do. I have used it to route rabbets, do chamfers and round-overs, route signs, and do template-routing. This past weekend, I routed a 3/8" x 3/8" rabbet in hard maple with no burning or motor strain under the load.

The plunge base takes standard Porter-Cable bushings, and has the smoothest plunge action of any I have ever laid hands on.

I didn't buy any of the accessories, but I'm told dust collection is available for both the fixed and plunge base, along with edge guides for both bases.

-Gerry


----------



## Gord

Hi Gerry,

I couldn't agree more with all that you've said.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Gord

Hi Bob,

I"ve sent you an email regarding where you can obtain the 611 in your neck of the woods.

All the best
Gord


----------



## majeagle1

Fantastic review…... I'm in the market for one of these I think !!!

Have you tried this doing smaller, detailed inlay work? 
Do you think it would be "to much" for something like that?

Thanks for taking the time to do such a detailed review !


----------



## TheDane

majeagle1-On the contrary, it would be superb for detailed inlay work.

-Gerry


----------

